

Some truth about Comcast - WikiLeaks style - nphase
http://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2010-December/029251.html

======
DupDetector
Same story, same text, submitted earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004318>

No comments.

